# autoconf; autoconf-wrapper; sqlite3; xz?



## velosiraptor (Dec 13, 2010)

hello, new to the forum and semi-new to FreeBSD.  

I am having quite a bit of trouble using portupgrade on the following ports (have read /usr/ports/UPDATING on all of these and still no luck):  autoconf, autoconf-wrapper; xz; and sqlite3.   I will run portupgrade and then `pkg_version -L =` and the ports will still be there as if i had done nothing.    

Thoughts?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe you only need to update the index, but please show the output of
`% pkg_info -Ix autoconf xz sqlite`
`% pkg_version -L=`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2010)

What problems do you have? Be as specific as possible please.


----------

